# White Collar Tv show character types



## DragonflyBlue (Feb 2, 2011)

recently i have gotten really into the show White Collar, i love it. i don't know if many people here have watched it, but if anyone has i am curious about something. what are the personality types of the Characters? im not too good at guessing types so i may need someone else's help with this. i read on a post somewhere else that Neal may be Enfp or infp (which would be awesome cause i am an infp), and that peter is ISTJ, but i am not sure. im just wondering what do you all think? what are the types of these characters

Neal Caffery
Peter Burke
Mozzi
Elizebeth Burke

those are the main characters. im just curious about their personality types.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Neal's definitely ENFP; Peter's definitely ISTJ.


----------



## idk3danica (Mar 3, 2012)

Its amazing show. I like the show and these days I am watching season 3 online on otavo.tv


----------

